# Pond Weed/Growth Problems



## MarylandGrad (Mar 23, 2010)

I just bought a property & it has this pond. The best I can tell is that it is over 10 feet deep in areas, does have some fish, but is excessively weedy.

Other than the agriculture on one side, it should have no runoff nutrients - and there is a pretty thick buffer between the pond and the field...what is this stuff & how can I improve water quality?


----------



## Doubtndude (Apr 9, 2009)

Check out the Pondguy.com hes in Marine City area but they go every where and you can send them photos and they can pretty much tell you whats you steps


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

in the ponds we take care of we use aquacide products, Generally the Aquacide pellets. There are a lot of things to consider, type of weeds and your end goal to start with. If you want to keep some growth in some areas and not kill the fish. Or if you want to just nuke the whole thing and start over, and if that picture is recent and at this time of year I would wack it HARD and replant. Anyways they have always hooked us up with the solution.

http://www.killlakeweeds.com/index.cfm


----------



## sswhitelightning (Dec 14, 2004)

Like the others said, pond weed identification is crucial. algae can be killed with copper sulfate. Something like largeleaf pondweeds, milfoil, hydrilla can be killed with stuff like diquat or 24d. Try ray vangoethem Northern Michigan nuisance plant control. 989 345 7574


----------



## MissouriHunter (Jun 26, 2010)

Hope its ok to recommend another website. Pondboss.com has some of the best folks around and I'd bet they will get you on the right path.


----------

